# Best 22 for a youth (8 yr old)



## Jeremiah Glaze (Sep 29, 2017)

My sons birthday is coming up and I'd like to get him a .22 to hopefully get him more interested in shooting /hunting. I've always loved a 10/22 but I'm thinking that still be a little to long for him. Suggestions??


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Sep 29, 2017)

Plus I'm thinking I'd probably rather start him out with a bolt action.


----------



## killerv (Sep 29, 2017)

Marlin makes a youth bolt.

They make 10/22 in youth too...but they are more expensive...you know it costs more to take off 2 inches of wood.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 29, 2017)

My daughter has a Crickett. Small and lightweight. No real complaints. However, my son turned 7 in July and we got him a Henry Mini Bolt. A little heavier than the Crickett but better quality. It does require a special rail if you want to mount a scope. Either works just fine.


----------



## lampern (Sep 29, 2017)

Henry Mini Bolt


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 29, 2017)

Dylan learned on a Chipmunk.  I found a good used one in a LGS for less than a hundred... and it had really nice wood figure on it too


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Sep 29, 2017)

For my seventh birthday my uncle gave me a toy bow and arrows with suction cups on them. By the next day I removed the suction cups and sharpened the arrow tips with my school pencil sharpener. By the next week I shot a neighbors pet black German hare in the neck. The arrow bounced off, but broke the rabies neck and it died. The old battle-ax next door saw what I did and told the rabbits owner and she called the State Police. The officer came to my home and gave me a lecture on not shooting rabbits in June. This was in 1952 and to keep the peace between the families my father gave the woman a 5 dollar bill. That was more than she made in a week cleaning houses.

The moral of the story is to be very careful with your supervision of your son.

gt40


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 30, 2017)

The T/C hotshot is a awesome .22. Its tiny 3lbs and operates like a contender. They quit making them but there are usually some on gunbroker. I bought 2 when I knew they were discontinued but number 3 is on the way so I have to hunt one down myself.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 30, 2017)

Started my three boys off with a Chipmunk over thirty years ago.  Put them on the Barney Fife program - bullet in the pocket until time to shoot.
Now my grandsons are getting use of that same little rifle.  
Great little gun, nice wood, scope mounted securely.  It is a family heirloom - highly recommended!


----------



## bullgator (Sep 30, 2017)

I believe they make the Ruger American rimfire bolt action in a youth stock. You can swap out the stock as he grows and still have a legit adult .22


----------



## Luke0927 (Sep 30, 2017)

savages version of cricket...my boys have one o love to shoot it.  bolt action, feed ramp and accu trigger.  great gun i think its called the rascal.


----------



## Old Coach (Sep 30, 2017)

*CZ Scout*

Get a CZ 455 Scout from Bud's Gun Shop $300.
Even better find an older 452 Scout.
It comes with a single shot adpt. but you can add
5 & 10 shot mags.  It comes with open sights, easy to add a scope if wanted.
It will be the most accurate youth rimfire you will find.
I have one with a 4X Burris scope I use for squirrels.
I added 1" to the stock with a pad.
He can use it for the rest of his life or keep it for his kids
and grandkids.
With Win PP ammo my rifle will shoot less than 1"@ 50 yds.
Check out rimfirecentral for more info on the CZs.
Coach


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Oct 4, 2017)

bullgator said:


> I believe they make the Ruger American rimfire bolt action in a youth stock. You can swap out the stock as he grows and still have a legit adult .22



^x2 I think I remember seeing this gun as well


----------



## rwh (Oct 5, 2017)

i'm with gt-40.  .22 is a dangerous round and 7 and 8 year old minds may not really understand that.  i had a daisy when i was that young and that was enough for me to commit plenty of crimes against nature.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 5, 2017)

I've got a smaller henry .22 that the kids love to shoot.  plus, the lever action is lots of fun.


----------



## bhaynes (Oct 5, 2017)

I bought a Savage Rascal for my grand boys to shoot at my house. Sweet little single shot with AccuTrigger.

http://www.savagearms.com/firearms/model/rascal


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 6, 2017)

I got Courtney the 15YN from Marlin .....


----------



## mdgreco191 (Oct 9, 2017)

bhaynes said:


> I bought a Savage Rascal for my grand boys to shoot at my house. Sweet little single shot with AccuTrigger.
> 
> http://www.savagearms.com/firearms/model/rascal



X2 on the Savage Rascal.  Bought one for my son's 7th birthday a year and a half ago and he loves it.


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Oct 9, 2017)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Dylan learned on a Chipmunk.  I found a good used one in a LGS for less than a hundred... and it had really nice wood figure on it too




The Chipmunk is what I started both my children with. 
Love that little rifle.


----------



## joeythehunter (Oct 20, 2017)

Nugefan said:


> I got Courtney the 15YN from Marlin .....



Marlin 15YN great rifle for a kid


----------



## Mark R (Oct 20, 2017)

ruger American compact . when he gets bigger he can use the longer stock . good gun last forever . uses 10/22 clips too


----------



## Melvin4730 (Dec 13, 2017)

I bought my kids a savage rascal. It’s  a well made little gun. Single shot bolt action. I bought a cricket scope and put it on for them. I bough two, a black one and a pink one. I got a good deal, paying $79 a piece including a rebate at dicks.


----------



## ryan_beasley (Dec 19, 2017)

I just bought my kid a Marlin XT .22 Youth for Christmas.  He's only 4 (but understands the objective of iron sights and a scope and does very well with both for his age), and a smaller framed kid so I went with the shortest length of pull I could find.  Also, I will be right beside him on every shot, so the bolt action saves me a little time instead of the single shot route.  I am impressed with the craftsmanship of the rifle so far and can't wait for him to send a few bullets down range.


----------



## state159 (Dec 20, 2017)

ryan_beasley said:


> I just bought my kid a Marlin XT .22 Youth for Christmas.  He's only 4 (but understands the objective of iron sights and a scope and does very well with both for his age), and a smaller framed kid so I went with the shortest length of pull I could find.  Also, I will be right beside him on every shot, so the bolt action saves me a little time instead of the single shot route.  I am impressed with the craftsmanship of the rifle so far and can't wait for him to send a few bullets down range.



That sounds like a fine Christmas morning in the Beasley house. I bet he will use that rifle his whole life and love it. Merry Christmas Ryan and family.

Ronny Staten


----------



## donald-f (Dec 22, 2017)

My grandson started with a single shot. I may be wrong but I think it is a chipmunk and came with 2 barrels, a 22 cal and a 20 guage shotgun. They are easy to change from one to the other.


----------



## ryan_beasley (Dec 28, 2017)

*Update*

Well Christmas is over, and I also got a Pursuit 3x9 scope to put on the youth Marlin XT .22.  My kid LOVES it.  We've already ran through roughly 200 rounds with it in the past 3 days.  The length of pull is still a touch long for him as was expected, but he will grow into it soon enough.  It is very accurate with me shooting it, and zero mechanical or finish issues.  Marlin also included a plastic magazine clip that fills up the magazine area with a bullet impression in top that allows it to operate as a single shot that you load from the top if you so desire.  

My only complaint-  The magazine is well made with a good spring and metal instead of cheap plastic, however it is the lowest thing on the gun which is uncomfortable in his side/back with a sling.  It doesn't effect an older kid, but it catches him awkward in the back of the ribs.

 I was a little hesitant on spending more than I had to for his first .22, but I think this gun will grow with him better down the road, and also be more "Dad" friendly as he ages and matures with his firearm skills.

Overall- I'd buy it again in a second!  Good luck and I'm sure your kids will like whatever you choose!






ryan_beasley said:


> I just bought my kid a Marlin XT .22 Youth for Christmas.  He's only 4 (but understands the objective of iron sights and a scope and does very well with both for his age), and a smaller framed kid so I went with the shortest length of pull I could find.  Also, I will be right beside him on every shot, so the bolt action saves me a little time instead of the single shot route.  I am impressed with the craftsmanship of the rifle so far and can't wait for him to send a few bullets down range.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Dec 28, 2017)

The savage rascals ended up being a hit. They can shoot them comfortably by themselves. I ended up putting a scope on them, to make shooting squirrels/rabbits  a little easier for them. 

The savage rascal would make a great coon hunting and/ or trapping gun for an adult.


----------



## SkintRider (Dec 28, 2017)

Luke0927 said:


> savages version of cricket...my boys have one o love to shoot it.  bolt action, feed ramp and accu trigger.  great gun i think its called the rascal.



I like the Rascal more because it cocks on opening instead of smaller, weaker fingers not having to pull a manual cocking bolt/hammer. Bought it at a super price at a gun show in blue and had a body shop friend paint it a beautiful pink with my granddaughters name in black with a hard clearcoat. It was her first Christmas present from Pop'S. She is five now and it's time for her to learn to pop a cap.
Two year old brother has his first in the safe at Mom and Daddy's house. He is a pistol now, and a little stubborn so he's gonna have to wait another year or two.


----------



## birddog721 (Dec 29, 2017)

My vote is the Henry youth lever action.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Dec 29, 2017)

The Henry’s are $300+, I bought the rascal for $79.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Dec 30, 2017)

My 8 year old, as of yesterday, shooting her new rifle. She did great, hitting a can consistently at 40 yards.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 30, 2017)

^^^ Man that's priceless !  Gotta take her out now and break in that new vest. Careful, she might end up with that new pretty pup you have.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Dec 31, 2017)

My 10 year old


----------

